
Car companies are preparing to sell driver data to the highest bidder - mnmlsm
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/02/no-one-has-a-clue-whats-happening-with-their-connected-cars-data/
======
subroutine
> "On Tuesday, Chetan Sharma Consulting revealed that 2017 saw more new cars
> added to cellular networks than new cell phones. In particular, it noted
> that AT&T has been adding a million or more new cars to its network each
> quarter for the last 11 quarters."

I need some insight here... do any of you have a separate wireless connection
for your car? Do you pay for it as a separate line on your cell carrier? What
is the purpose of having a dedicated connection for your vehicle?

